# Intro - And Question About A Seiko 7T34 Flightmaster Pilot



## jimbo1 (May 1, 2011)

Hi - my names Jim and I've just stumbled on this forum, and I have a question I'm hoping someone can help me with.

A long time ago (1992) I bought a gold coloured Seiko 7T34 Flightmaster with the rotating slide rule, white face and red dials as a dress watch for the future. I have never wore it out of the house - only occasionally (maybe 3 times) just to try it on. It is still mint in the original box with the tags - sadly with no instruction manual and the battery is dead. My question is....how much do you guys reckon it's worth and where to sell it. The time has come to sell on as unfortunately I need money for other things so its on with my trusty Timex Explorer.

Cheers, Jim

(unless there's someone on here with a sea kayak that fancies a swapsie!!)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ebay


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Put some pics to see that NOS beauty :to_become_senile:


----------



## jimbo1 (May 1, 2011)

Will do. At the risk of sounding solid, what does NOS stand for??


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jimbo1 said:


> Will do. At the risk of sounding solid, what does NOS stand for??


*N*ew *O*ld *S*tock - a term sometimes abused by eBay sellers to describe a lightly worn used watch. :thumbsdown:


----------



## jimbo1 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation. Apologies if it seems like a disguised for sale post - just read forum rules ref selling. Not sure about the ebay route as it seems a bit hit and miss at best. I'll post some photos up, as I am genuinely intrested in it's value as it has been gathering dust in a drawer due to being 'too nice to wear'. I get through what I consider to be nice watches at a silly rate due to my job - thank casio for the G Shock which is still going strong after 4 years!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> *N*ew *O*ld *S*tock - a term sometimes abused by eBay sellers to describe a lightly worn used watch. :thumbsdown:


eBay is generally a pretty good guide to current values.









There are a couple of 7T34 Flightmasters on there at the moment.

This, rather ambitiously priced one is described as 'New old Stock': http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEIKO-NOS-7T34-FLIGHTMASTER-PILOT-CHRONOGRAPH-VINTAGE-/260775359784?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3cb76c3528#ht_6192wt_1025

Question - if it genuinely is 'New Old Stock' - where's the original fitment bracelet ? :huh:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jimbo1 said:


> .... a gold coloured Seiko 7T34 Flightmaster with the rotating slide rule, *white face and red dials* ....


There were quite a few different finishes on these 7T34's.

I was trying to figure out which model variant yours is.

This is a similar-ish gold-tone 7T34-6A00 (SEH006J):










What are the last two digits of 7T34-6Axx stamped on your watch's case-back ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> jimbo1 said:
> 
> 
> > .... a gold coloured Seiko 7T34 Flightmaster with the rotating slide rule, *white face and red dials* ....
> ...


Sussed it for myself. :smartass:

Yours must be a 7T34-*6A0H*, like the subject of this thread on SCWF: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php?topic=16151.0


----------



## jimbo1 (May 1, 2011)

I can't see some embedded photos on my work comp - I'll have a look when I get home, but it sounds like it. Thanks for the digging!


----------



## jimbo1 (May 1, 2011)

Yup, that was the one - and here's mine!










Like I said, mint, never worn other than trying on maybe 3 or 4 times. If it's as hard to come by as the post on SCWF mentions, then hopefully it's worth a few quid.


----------



## jimbo1 (May 1, 2011)

2nd try!


----------



## Boomcat (May 4, 2011)

Hay jimbo1, Im looking for that watch, the 7t34-6aoh white face red dials. My father gave me his before he passed away, but I guess someone wanted it more then I as someone stoled it. Looking to replace it for special reasons. give me a response back if you want to sell it.


----------



## Boomcat (May 4, 2011)

I guess I should ask all the members on here if they have the watch and are looking to sell, give me a

shout


----------



## Boomcat (May 4, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> Hi - my names Jim and I've just stumbled on this forum, and I have a question I'm hoping someone can help me with.
> 
> A long time ago (1992) I bought a gold coloured Seiko 7T34 Flightmaster with the rotating slide rule, white face and red dials as a dress watch for the future. I have never wore it out of the house - only occasionally (maybe 3 times) just to try it on. It is still mint in the original box with the tags - sadly with no instruction manual and the battery is dead. My question is....how much do you guys reckon it's worth and where to sell it. The time has come to sell on as unfortunately I need money for other things so its on with my trusty Timex Explorer.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbo1 (May 1, 2011)

Hi - yes, I am looking to sell it at some point but was going to wait until I get an idea of its current value and then go from

there. Drop me a line and I'll get back to you to maybe sort something out.

jimburston at hotmail.com


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jimbo1 said:


>


There's one of these 7T34-6A0H's just come up on eBay in the UK, yesterday - item # 220779880437.


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thats an absolute beauty,in classic car terms a barnhouse find,Just my opinion but I think Seiko definately make the best (and best looking)Quartz/battery powered Chrono`s.Does any one else agree?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jezz59 said:


> Just my opinion but I think Seiko definately make the best (and best looking) Quartz/battery powered Chrono`s
> 
> Does any one else agree?


:yes: Yes, but their best-looking ones only have *3* sub-dials.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> There's one of these 7T34-6A0H's just come up on eBay in the UK, yesterday - item # 220779880437.


In case anybody was wondering what happened to the eBay listing above, check out item # 220780419263. :dontgetit:

Seller appears to have cancelled the previous listing, and re-listed it (as a one-day auction) starting @ *99p* ! 

*Seiko Chronograph Watch 7T34 (1991)*


----------



## jimbo1 (May 1, 2011)

Again Seikofan - thanks for the digging! I'll check it out.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> There's one of these 7T34-6A0H's just come up on eBay in the UK, yesterday - item # 220779880437.


Can't remember who exactly was actually looking for one of these, now :to_become_senile: ....

But there's another N.O.S. 7T34-6AOH listed listed on eBay in the States today - item # 330579927111.


----------



## captstp (Jun 15, 2011)

Boomcat said:


> I guess I should ask all the members on here if they have the watch and are looking to sell, give me a
> 
> shout


I have one of the Seiko watches with the white face and red dials, that I got when I graduated High School. I wore it very little because I did not like the gold look. Looks new to me, no scratches with Seiko case.

Scott


----------

